# Mad Stan's Descent Into Parody



## Alex (21/4/15)

This is a worthwhile read 

Mad Stan's Descent Into Parody: Dissecting anti-ecig spin from the US
http://dickpuddlecote.blogspot.co.uk/2015/04/mad-stans-descent-into-parody.html

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JakesSA (21/4/15)

Maybe this has been listed elsewhere here, I saw it in the comments in the above article ..


----------



## Alex (21/4/15)

JakesSA said:


> Maybe this has been listed elsewhere here, I saw it in the comments in the above article ..




yeah I think i posted it a few days ago.


----------

